
Facebook wants to trash UK startup Littergram’s name - JackPoach
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2016/04/27/facebook-wants-littergram-change-name/
======
ManLj
I'm not really sure what they expected by appealing to Zuck, he can't back
down otherwise he'll have 100's of "foo'stagram" products appearing.

